# Herr Professor



## xx_contagious_xx

Do "Herr Professor" or "Professor Dr. Schmidt work the same way?


----------



## Hutschi

No.

"Herr Professor" is colloquial usage. 

"Professor Dr. Schmidt" is formal usage. It is used at nameplates and in letters 

"Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Schmidt" is a very formal expression used in letters to address a Professor.

In an English letter, you could write: "Dear Barton," even if Barton is not in your family or one of your best friends. In a German letter you must write:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Schmidt" or
"Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Dr. Schmidt" 

You cannot write: "Sehr geehrter Rolf"
(If he is one of your best friends, and you have agreed about informal usage - often done in a kind of act called "Brüderschaft trinken" (drinking brotherhood - agreement not to use "siezen" (not to use the "Sie-Form"), you could write: "Lieber Rolf")

You would never or very seldom use "Herr Professor, ..." in letters.

You can use "Herr Professor" if you know, he is a professor, but you do not know the name or as short form. This may occure for example in Hospitals. "Guten Tag, Herr Professor." (I do not think that two professors use this form on a regular base to each other.)


----------



## Kajjo

The correct way in formal letters:
"Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Schmidt"
"Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Dr. Schmidt"

It is absolutely fine to omit the "Dr." in the formal address. This even used to be the only correct way. More modern, many people add the "Dr.". If addressing someone in person you never say two titles. Thus, "Guten Morgen, Herr Professor Schmidt!" is the only correct form.

It is not acceptable to omit the "Herr". This applies to persons with only a doctor title, too. You say "Guten Morgen, Herr Dr. Meier!"



			
				Hutschi said:
			
		

> "Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Dr. Schmidt"




Kajjo


----------



## EvilWillow

Kajjo said:


> It is absolutely fine to omit the "Dr." in the formal address.


Das sehen einige der besagten Damen und Herren anders... schließlich ist "Professor" nur eine Dienstbezeichnung, während "Doktor" ein akademischer Grad ist...


----------



## Kajjo

EvilWillow said:


> Das sehen einige der besagten Damen und Herren anders... schließlich ist "Professor" nur eine Dienstbezeichnung, während "Doktor" ein akademischer Grad ist...


Nun, persönliche Meinungsfreiheit sei jedem zugestanden, auch den besagten Damen und Herren, aber deren Ansicht wäre dann doch sehr von der Norm abweichend.

In der persönlichen Anrede (bei einer realen Begegnung) kann man eigentlich unter keinen Umständen zwei Titel verwenden. Man sagt immer nur "Guten Morgen, Herr Professor Schmidt!". Alles andere habe ich noch _nie_ gehört.

In der formalen Anrede (in einem Brief) sind heutzutage beide Versionen verbreitet. Wahrig, Fehlerfreies Deutsch, führt aber auch hier die Regel 671.1 auf, nach der nur der höchste Titel gewählt wird (Beispiel ausdrücklich anhand von Professor Dr.). Nur im Adressfeld und vergleichbaren Stellen werden die kompletten Titel aufgeführt.

Du hast formal natürlich recht, daß Professor in Deutschland "nur" eine Amtsbezeichnung ist. Im wirklichen Leben wird der Professorentitel aber uneingeschränkt als akademischer Titel empfunden. Ich kenne keinen einzigen Professor, der auf die Nennung des Doktortitels mehr Wert legen würde als auf den Professorentitel.

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> In der persönlichen Anrede (bei einer realen Begegnung) kann man eigentlich unter keinen Umständen zwei Titel verwenden. Man sagt immer nur "Guten Morgen, Herr Professor Schmidt!". Alles andere habe ich noch _nie_ gehört.


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Nicht einmal  im titelsüchtigen Österreich würde jemand sagen "Guten Morgen Herr Professor Dr. Schmidt" Was zuviel ist, ist zuviel


----------



## gaer

AGATHA2 said:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Nicht einmal im titelsüchtigen Österreich würde jemand sagen "Guten Morgen Herr Professor Dr. Schmidt" Was zuviel ist, ist zuviel


This still makes me smile when I think about what it would be in English:

Good morning, Mr. Professor Doctor Schmidt.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> In an English letter, you could write: "Dear Barton," even if Barton is not in your family or one of your best friends. In a German letter you must write:
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Schmidt" or
> "Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Dr. Schmidt"


 You can certainly use "Dear," but you wouldn't call him Barton! You would definitely go with the last name. If you don't know it, you would write "Dear Sir."

Also, I've had e-mails in which I used "Sehr geehrter xxx" (because I was addressing someone I barely knew) responded to with "Lieber Herr xxx."  I don't think "Lieber xxx" is "ausgeschlossen" in formal correspondence.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Also, I've had e-mails in which I used "Sehr geehrter xxx" (because I was addressing someone I barely knew) responded to with "Lieber Herr xxx."  I don't think "Lieber xxx" is "ausgeschlossen" in formal correspondence.


I believe the form "Lieber Herr X" is a quite recent anglicism. Formal manners tend to get a little bit more relaxed in the last years because of the American influence, particularly in university life.

However, in job applications, for addressing any unknown persons, for formal ordering etc. it is still absolutely excluded. As response to someone you know it might become tolerated even in formal letters. It is very difficult to predict how an unknown person will respond to any less-than-formal address.

Personally, I do not like breaking with politeless and formality. I know many people who use "Lieber Vorname" only to address persons that are really dear to them. Otherwise they prefer to write "Hallo Vorname" instead. There are no rules for this issue, though.

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Danke für die Erläuterung.  Das leuchtet mir ein und ich werde es zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## Kajjo

By the way, I correspond with many people whom I've known for many years, and we all still use "Sehr geehrter..." in letters. My girl friend has several colleagues she has worked together with since more than 15 years and they still address each other with the last name and "Sie". It is very normal in Germany not to get too close, but to keep formality. Personally, I like this quite a lot and I believe it has some advantages.

Of course, there are exceptions, e.g. both at university as well as on construction sites. Both "sub cultures" prefer "Du". 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> You can certainly use "Dear," but you wouldn't call him Barton! You would definitely go with the last name. If you don't know it, you would write "Dear Sir."


Yes. Dear Mr. + last name. Dear + first name is actually very informal and even feel "intimate" to me.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Yes. Dear Mr. + last name. Dear + first name is actually very informal and even feel "intimate" to me.


Surprisingly enough, the vast majority of English emails I receive use "Dear first name", even if I do not know the guy at all and even in academic or business relations. Strange enough, but I accept that as American way.

Kajjo


----------



## Steve W

What about a situation where you start an email 'conversation' in English (using first names, of course), then switch over to German in later emails? This has happened to me a few times and I really don't know what to do. It seems impossible to suddenly switch from writing 'Dear Andreas' to 'Lieber Herr Dr. Schmidt', but equally problematic to call a 50-year-old academic I have never met 'Lieber Andreas' and 'du'!

Steve


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Surprisingly enough, the vast majority of English emails I receive use "Dear first name", even if I do not know the guy at all and even in academic or business relations. Strange enough, but I accept that as American way.
> 
> Kajjo


Email-rules are quite bizzare, and this is also an advertizing gimmick. I HATE it.

Anyone other than a friend who addresses me as "Dear Gary" immediately has lost my respect.

It's rude as hell, and even if a billion people do it, it does not change the fact.

Think about it. If someone whom you do not know says, "Dear Kajjo…", what does this say?

He (or she) is already your "friend"? In an informal relationship with you?

If you must deal with such a person, tell him to learn some manners!

My students call me by my first name. They have permission, and anyone here has the same permission.

If someone sends me anything that says "Dear Gary", it goes in the trash, real or cyber.


----------



## gaer

Steve W said:


> What about a situation where you start an email 'conversation' in English (using first names, of course), then switch over to German in later emails? This has happened to me a few times and I really don't know what to do. It seems impossible to suddenly switch from writing 'Dear Andreas' to 'Lieber Herr Dr. Schmidt', but equally problematic to call a 50-year-old academic I have never met 'Lieber Andreas' and 'du'!
> 
> Steve


You have brought up something that I think is a real problem!

Let me take your point one step further. What do those of us who use only "du/Du" here do if we meet face-to-face?

Do we suddenly change to "Sie"? Or speak only in English to avoid the embarrassment? 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

In Germany, we have a lot of rules, and there are a lot of books just about correspondences.

A rule of thumb is "Symmetry". I answer in the same way.
But this does not work, if the other one has a higher degree (rank). 

Some years ago, "Lieber Herr ..." or "Liebe Frau ..." was standard in formal letters, "Sehr geehrter Herr ..." or "Sehr geehrte Frau" was standard in very formal letters.

But there was a lot more: "Werte Frau ...", "Sehr verehrte Frau ..." "Sehr verehrtes Fräulein ..." --- fortunately these forms are obsolete now.

What I do not know exactly is how to address a professor in a higher rank, for example "Rektor".

We had "Ihre Magnifizenz".

I do not know, whether to use this or not.


----------



## Steve W

Dear Gaer

I was interested to read your strong reaction to the use of first names in email correspondence. I wonder how many other native English speakers feel this way. I personally do not find it at all offensive - unless it's an unsolicited marketing call/email, which I would find offensive even if the person addressed me as 'Dear Dr Williams'.

I suppose it depends on context. I often find myself working on projects with fellow publishing professionals (editors, authors et al) whom I don't know. We almost always start off with first names - anything else would seem impossibly formal.

In my dealings with my German publishers, I note that the in-house editors tend to switch over to 'du' and first names as early as possible in their working relationships with freelance staff - whether German or English native speakers. I wonder if this is because their professional 'subculture' is quite anglicised.

Steve


----------



## Kajjo

Steve W said:


> What about a situation where you start an email 'conversation' in English (using first names, of course), then switch over to German in later emails? This has happened to me a few times and I really don't know what to do. It seems impossible to suddenly switch from writing 'Dear Andreas' to 'Lieber Herr Dr. Schmidt', but equally problematic to call a 50-year-old academic I have never met 'Lieber Andreas' and 'du'!


I recommend to keep English as language. That is what I always do in such situations. It feels very strange for all people involved to use first names as does to switch back to formal address.

Interestingly, the same applies to German natives that speak English with each other when participating in internatinal conferences. You have to be careful to use "Sie" when switching back to German, otherwise this is regarded as either an embarrassing mistake or unpoliteness.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Let me take your point one step further. What do those of us who use only "du/Du" here do if we meet face-to-face? Do we suddenly change to "Sie"? Or speak only in English to avoid the embarrassment?


The last idea would be my usual choice. Particularly, the larger the age gap the more difficult it gets -- or the more strange "Du" would feel.

I only say "Du" to equal age people I am familiar with and to family members of every age.

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> Surprisingly enough, the vast majority of English emails I receive use "Dear first name", even if I do not know the guy at all and even in academic or business relations. Strange enough, but I accept that as American way.
> 
> Kajjo



Ich erlebe auch ständig, dass man in E-Mails gleich mit mir auf "Du" sein möchte. Das ist ja genau das Gleiche. Ob man es in der einen oder anderen Kultur OK findet, ist eine andere Sache. Wenn es nicht gerade Handwerker oder Sport-Kollegen sind, finde ich es ziemlich unangebracht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> What I do not know exactly is how to address a professor in a higher rank, for example "Rektor".We had "Ihre Magnifizenz". I do not know, whether to use this or not.


I have never used such titles as "Magifizenz". This sounds utterly old-fashioned and out-dated. Maybe in Austria there are some modern remnants of such titles, though.

I do not know any Dr. or Prof. who call each other with their title. A "Prof. Müller" would call a "Prof. Meier" of course only "Herr Meier", whether one is rector or decan usually does not mean much in Germany since these titles usually change after same years. The exception might be medical doctors who appear to believe in titles when overheard by patients. In university environments everyone has one or another title and it would be tedious to alway say these redundant titles to your own colleagues.

In many situations, not using the title of another person identifies you as having the same title -- at least if the title of the first person is known. It is amazing how relaxed manners can get, when only Dr.'s are together in a group.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Steve W said:


> I suppose it depends on context. I often find myself working on projects with fellow publishing professionals (editors, authors et al) whom I don't know. We almost always start off with first names - anything else would seem impossibly formal.


I agree that this happens in science and I do not find it offensive at all. It is just the American way that nowadays dominates scientific communication.



> whether German or English native speakers. I wonder if this is because their professional 'subculture' is quite anglicised.


If this happens in German, it is definitively sub-culture, like I mentioned about university or construction site workers.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Ich erlebe auch ständig, dass man in E-Mails gleich mit mir auf "Du" sein möchte. Das ist ja genau das Gleiche. Ob man es in der einen oder anderen Kultur OK findet, ist eine andere Sache. Wenn es nicht gerade Handwerker oder Sport-Kollegen sind, finde ich es ziemlich unangebracht.


Ja, das Internet hat sich zu einer eigenen Subkultur entwickelt. In Foren wird fast auschließlich Du verwendet und leider verwechseln einige auch Email-Korrespondenz mit privatem Chat.

Auch in Emails sollte man sich an die normalen Gepflogenheiten halten, inkl. aller Grußformeln and Höflichkeitsfloskeln. Leider geschieht dies nicht immer. Manche Personen scheinen die Wirkung ihrer Handlungsweisen nicht abschätzen zu können. Emails sind halt leider einfach "mal eben" geschrieben, während man sich für Briefe viel mehr Mühe geben würde. Ich selbst schreibe alle dienstlichen Emails mit dem gleichen Anspruch wie Briefe.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

In an international office, it may be complicate, especially, if not all know the languages perfectly. I would forgive wrong usage, if I see the other is not a native speaker. Many do not know the difference between the forms. In the German language I would not use "du" until an agreement is done, either personally or by usage in a forum. (The Internet has some strange own rules, and it starts to get influence to the language.)

I want to go back to the main stream of the topic. 

I have one question.

After I wrote:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Professor Groß_ 
(or, in a not so formal way,)
_Lieber Herr Professor Groß_

... how would I have to continue in the letter, when I want to use the name again?



> _Sehr geehrte Frau Professor Krause,
> 
> ... (text follows ...)
> 
> Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage an Sie, Frau Professor.
> Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage an Sie, Frau Professor Krause.
> Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage an Sie: (avoiding the name)
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> 
> (what follows, if I would be Professor?)
> _


 
Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

@Hutschi:
Ich würde in einem Brief den Namen normalerweise nicht im Text wiederholen. Wenn, dann auch wieder wie in der Anrede (Frau Professor Krause).

Nach der Abschlußformel steht normalerweise der volle Name mit allen Titeln. Die handschriftliche Unterschrift _oberhalb_ des gedruckten Namens erfolgt dann nur mit "Vorname Nachname", da man selbst regelhaft seine Titel weder selbst nennt noch schreibt. Das ist genauso wie beim mitunter nicht vermeidbaren Sich-Selbst-Vorstellen, bei dem man wohl oder übel auf akademische oder adlige Titel verzichten muß. Im Regelfall hilft heutzutage im Geschäftsleben der Tausch der Visitenkarte über diese Situationen hinweg.

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen, _(gedruckt)
_Michael __Hutschi _(handschriftlich)_

Prof. Dr. Michael Hutschi _(gedruckt) 
_Dekan des Fachbereichs_ (optional, siehe unten)

Anmerkung: Die letzte Zeile wird regelhaft nur ergänzt, falls der Brief in einer bestimmten Funktion geschrieben wird, die sonst nicht klar erkennbar ist. So  könnte man z.B. auch als "Vorsitzender des Sonderforschungsbereichs" den Brief geschrieben haben oder gar nur als "Schatzmeister des Fachbereichssportverein".

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

gaer said:


> You have brought up something that I think is a real problem!
> 
> Let me take your point one step further. What do those of us who use only "du/Du" here do if we meet face-to-face?
> 
> Do we suddenly change to "Sie"? Or speak only in English to avoid the embarrassment?
> 
> Gaer


 
Also so extrem formell muß man nicht unbedingt sein. In diesem Fall würde ich annehmen, dass die ältere von beiden Personen vorschlägt, einander zu duzen.

Ich finde diese Situation nicht so schwierig, weil man ja davon ausgehen kann, dass jemand der Deutsch spricht auch eine Vorstellung von der dazugehörigen Kultur hat und weiß, dass der Übergang zu "Du" ein gewisses Ritual erfordert.

In meinem beruflichen Umfeld zum Beispiel (Akademiker aller Altersstufen) ist es selbstverständlich, einander zu duzen, wobei der erste Schritt üblicherweise von der älteren Person gemacht wird. In anderen Berufsgruppen ist das aber nicht unbedingt üblich.

Ich bin auch Kajjos Meinung, dass es durchaus seine Vorteile hat mit jemandem per Sie zu sein.


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> I have never used such titles as "Magifizenz". This sounds utterly old-fashioned and out-dated. Maybe in Austria there are some modern remnants of such titles, though.


 
Oh ja !!!!  Magnifizenzen haben wir noch. Und vieles andere. Zum Beispiel wird ein Botschafter mit "Exzellenz" angesprochen. Es gibt Regierungsräte, Hofräte, Medizinalräte, Oberstudienräte etc etc

Sehr skuril sind auch Anreden wie "Sehr geehrter Herr Botschafter, lieber Freund" und der weitere Brief ist dann per du.

Ich beobachte auch oft, dass zum Beispiel Angestellte in Supermärkten und sonstigen Geschäften einander mit "Frau XY" ansprechen, in der weiteren Unterhaltung aber per Du sind.

Ein äußerst spannendes Thema für Soziologen


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn man einmal bei "Du" war und dann (außerhalb sehr formeller Begebenheiten, wie einiger Arten von offiziellen Auftritten in Fernsehsendungen - aber auch dort tun sich die Bekannten schwer, zum "Sie" zurückzukehren) wieder zum "Sie" übergeht, dann wird das als Angriff empfunden. 

Man kann diesen Schritt tun, um seine Unzufriedenheit mit Reaktionen des anderen zu zeigen. Es heißt soviel wie: "Ich kenne Sie nicht mehr."

Namen und Siezen sind oft verbunden, aber nicht unbedingt. So kann es üblich sein, den Vornamen und "Sie" zu gebrauchen.


----------



## gaer

> Dear Gaer
> 
> I was interested to read your strong reaction to the use of first names in email correspondence. I wonder how many other native English speakers feel this way. I personally do not find it at all offensive - unless it's an unsolicited marketing call/email, which I would find offensive even if the person addressed me as 'Dear Dr Williams'.


This is what I was talking about—unsolicited marketing calls, email, things of that nature. 


> I suppose it depends on context. I often find myself working on projects with fellow publishing professionals (editors, authors et al) whom I don't know. We almost always start off with first names - anything else would seem impossibly formal.
> 
> In my dealings with my German publishers, I note that the in-house editors tend to switch over to 'du' and first names as early as possible in their working relationships with freelance staff - whether German or English native speakers. I wonder if this is because their professional 'subculture' is quite anglicised.


I have no idea. However, you have just touched upon one of the reasons I avoid using German except when it is absolutely necessary. I find the customs regarding use of polite and familiar forms very confusing. I understand them, but they do not feel natural to me.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

AGATHA2 said:


> Also so extrem formell muß man nicht unbedingt sein. In diesem Fall würde ich annehmen, dass die ältere von beiden Personen vorschlägt, einander zu duzen.
> 
> Ich finde diese Situation nicht so schwierig, weil man ja davon ausgehen kann, dass jemand der Deutsch spricht auch eine Vorstellung von der dazugehörigen Kultur hat und weiß, dass der Übergang zu "Du" ein gewisses Ritual erfordert.


The fact is that if those of us in this group could meet in person—all of whom address each other with "Du"—we would have to worry about how we are going to address each other. 

In this one area there is a gigantic chasm between German and English. The lack of formal address in English makes it necessary for us to express politeness in other ways. 


> In meinem beruflichen Umfeld zum Beispiel (Akademiker aller Altersstufen) ist es selbstverständlich, einander zu duzen, wobei der erste Schritt üblicherweise von der älteren Person gemacht wird. In anderen Berufsgruppen ist das aber nicht unbedingt üblich.


I have what I think is a fairly amusing personal experience about this, but it would be off-topic here. 


> Ich bin auch Kajjos Meinung, dass es durchaus seine Vorteile hat mit jemandem per Sie zu sein.


I agree! When all use "Sie" OR when all use "Du", things become simple. It is the whole matter of knowing when and how to switch that is not always comfortable, in my opinion.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Agatha said:
			
		

> Ich bin auch Kajjos Meinung, dass es durchaus seine Vorteile hat mit jemandem per Sie zu sein.





			
				gaer said:
			
		

> I agree! When all use "Sie" OR when all use "Du", things become simple. It is the whole matter of knowing when and how to switch that is not always comfortable, in my opinion.


Yes, you are right, Gaer. But what I really meant, and what I believe Agatha agrees with, is the German saying: Man sagt viel schneller "Du Arschloch!" als "Sie Arschloch!". Also, the formal address gives a good basic politeness and avoids closeness where it is not appropriate.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Yes, you are right, Gaer. But what I really meant, and what I believe Agatha agrees with, is the German saying: Man sagt viel schneller "Du Arschloch!" als "Sie Arschloch!". Also, the formal address gives a good basic politeness and avoids closeness where it is not appropriate.
> Kajjo


Hmm. I think I have miscommunicated.

I don't believe we are talking about the same thing at all, so let me give you an example of a personal experience that felt very strange.

When I was about 39, I met an exchange student from Germany. At that time I was attending a class in German myself, and I found his note offering help with German in exchange for help with English. We met, we hit it off very well, and we slowly got to know each other quite well.

At that time I looked much younger than my age, and this student looked older than his. It was perfectly natural for him to be addressed with "Du" by me because he was still in a university. He addressed me the same way, and I was perfectly comfortable with this. He was an extremely polite, quiet person, and when he found out my age later on, he literally turned red and said, "My God, I should never have been saying "Du" to you."

To me this seemed incredibly strange. This is the cultural chasm I was talking about. 

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

Sehr geehrte Freunde.  Das folgende  habe ich im "Wilkommen im Deutsch Forum" gelesen 


[2. Be polite.
The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome. 
Sei nett.
Wörter wie "Guten Tag", "Hallo" und "Danke" sind selbstverständlich willkommen

Dann habe ich  10 Threads überflog. Nur zwei von ihnen sich "hallo" and ein "hi everybody" entheilten.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> he literally turned red and said, "My God, I should never have been saying "Du" to you." To me this seemed incredibly strange. This is the cultural chasm I was talking about.


Yes, that's the way it can be! Nice story! The "cultural chasm" is real. 

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Dear Dec-Sev,
fortunately, many posters do say "thank you" if their question was answered satisfyingly -- about 50%, I guess. We always are glad if our work is appreciated. Greetings are far less common, which is a pity. Maybe a forum does not feel personal enough if you open a new thread? Anyway, missing greetings in forum contribution is sort of normal and I do not consider it as really unpolite.

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

gaer said:


> I agree! When all use "Sie" OR when all use "Du", things become simple. It is the whole matter of knowing when and how to switch that is not always comfortable, in my opinion.


Nein, ich habe das anders gemeint. Ich wollte sagen, dass ich es eigentlich angenehm finde, nicht mit allen Leuten per Du sein zu müssen. Dadurch entsteht die Möglichkeit einerseits Distanz zu wahren oder zu schaffen und andererseits Sympathie und Nähe ausdrücken zu können. Es ist mir klar, dass dieses Konzept für jemanden, in dessen Muttersprache es diese Unterscheidung nicht gibt, schwierig zu verstehen ist.


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Man sagt viel schneller "Du Arschloch!" als "Sie Arschloch!". Also, the formal address gives a good basic politeness and avoids closeness where it is not appropriate.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ja das finde ich auch. Allerdings gibt es da ja auch wieder Nuancen. Zum Beispiel ist "Sie Idiot" eindeutig beleidigend. "Du Idiot" dagegen kann geradezu zärtliche Dimensionen annehmen


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> "Du Idiot" dagegen kann geradezu zärtliche Dimensionen annehmen.


Na, die Dimensionen möchte ich kennenlernen...

Nein, Du hast recht, Du/Sie unterscheiden sich mehr als man oberflächlich denkt. Das ganze Benehmen und die die ganze Ausdrucksweise passen sich dem an -- sicherlich ist das für Nicht-Deutsche schwierig nachzuvollziehen.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> Sehr geehrte Freunde.  Das folgende habe ich im "Wilkommen im Deutsch Forum" gelesen
> 
> 
> [2. Be polite.
> The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome.
> Sei nett.
> Wörter wie "Guten Tag", "Hallo" und "Danke" sind selbstverständlich willkommen
> 
> Dann habe ich 10 Threads überflog. Nur zwei von ihnen sich "hallo" and ein "hi everybody" entheilten.


I think sometimes it feels a bit weird to say something like:

"Hello, 'dec-sev'," 

I think most of us attempt to welcome new people, but perhaps we should be more careful. I know that I don't like to "clutter up threads" with unnecessary "openings" and "closings" when talking to people I already know in the forum.

By the way, what is your feeling about the topic we have been discussing!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Yes, that's the way it can be! Nice story! The "cultural chasm" is real.
> 
> Kajjo


I think the whole issue of "address" is huge. I'm not quite sure that this is the correct topic in which to open a long dialogue about potential miscommunication, but I would like to make one important point: Because English has only one "you", we learn subtle ways to show politeness that involve extra words.

There are rude people in all countries. There are very polite people in all countries. Our cultures, at least to a great extent, define how we express politeness within our cultures, and language is an extraordinarily strong factor in the shaping of cultures.

This is why I think this discussion, if we might extend it to address in general, is so important. A misunderstanding of the nuances of address often cause troublesome, embarrassing problems!

Gaer


----------



## Steve W

Hallo,

folgenden Punkt fand ich sehr interessant:



Hutschi said:


> Namen und Siezen sind oft verbunden, aber nicht unbedingt. *So kann es üblich sein, den Vornamen und "Sie" zu gebrauchen.*



Das wäre dann wohl ein Ausweg, wenn man sich vorher (auf Englisch) mit Vornamen angeredet hat, aber nicht formell per Du ist, und jetzt auf Deutsch weiterkorrespondieren möchte?

Wie stellen sich die anderen deutschen Muttersprachler im Forum dazu: Sie + Vorname, klingt das seltsam?

Pardon, wahrscheinlich schweife ich zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema des Threads ab , aber diesen Problemkreis finde ich ungeheuer interessant. 

Steve


----------



## Kajjo

Steve W said:


> Wie stellen sich die anderen deutschen Muttersprachler im Forum dazu: Sie + Vorname, klingt das seltsam?


Ja, für mich klingt das nach Oberstufe, also die Schuljahre 11-13. Da werden die Kinder meist mit Vornamen + Sie angesprochen. Ich glaube kaum, daß Erwachsene diese Form normal empfinden würden.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Vorname + Sie klingt für mich gänzlich ungewohnt, nicht einmal nach Oberstufe. Von der Oberstufe her kenne ich auch eher Nachname + Sie (meist ohne "Herr", "Frau"). Das hinterlässt sogar einen solchen bleibenden Eindruck, dass sich die Schüler (meist nur die Buben) oft auch untereinander mit den Nachnamen anreden - mit "Du", natürlich.


----------



## dec-sev

gaer said:


> I think sometimes it feels a bit weird to say something like:
> 
> "Hello, 'dec-sev',"
> 
> 
> Gaer



It would be more weird if I had chosen something like “dkfsdkfe12” as a nick. 


gaer said:


> I think most of us attempt to welcome new people, but perhaps we should be more careful. I know that I don't like to "clutter up threads" with unnecessary "openings" and "closings" when talking to people I already know in the forum.
> 
> 
> Gaer



I don’t like it either, but  I don’t know many people in the forum and feel a bit uncomfortable starting a post without a formal greeting. 



gaer said:


> By the way, what is your feeling about the topic we have been discussing!
> 
> Gaer



I enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> It would be more weird if I had chosen something like “dkfsdkfe12” as a nick.


Yes, that would be much more strange, and believe me, we have seen people with such names!


> I don’t like it either, but I don’t know many people in the forum and feel a bit uncomfortable starting a post without a formal greeting.


Then you should do so. You should write in a way that feels comfortable to you. I think this is what a great deal of the Du/Sie matter is about, and also the topic. We want to make sure we always choose the most appropriate and useful ways to address people. 


> I enjoy every minute of it.


It has been an interesting thread. The whole topic of how to be polite in different languages is complex and very difficult to explain!

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

Steve W said:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wie stellen sich die anderen deutschen Muttersprachler im Forum dazu: Sie + Vorname, klingt das seltsam?
> 
> Pardon, wahrscheinlich schweife ich zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema des Threads ab , aber diesen Problemkreis finde ich ungeheuer interessant.
> 
> Steve



Ich habe gehört, das in Russia  des 19 Jahrhunderts die Kinder der adligen Familien ihre Eltern mit „Sie“ anrenden erzogen  wurden. Sogar die Phrase „mama, Sie....“ klingte sehr normal. Jetzt ist das außer Gebrauch gekommen. Hier in Russia kan man viele Varianten hören. Die Mutter eines meiner Freunde redet mich ständig mit „Sie“ an, obwohl sie mich schon lange kennt. Sie lehrt Russiche literatur, und für sie diese Form klingt normal. Ich kann hier mich irren, aber ich glaube dass ,  der Unterschied zwischen deutschem  „Sie“ und russischen „Вы“ ziemlich gering ist   sowie der Gebrauch dieser Wörter in beider Sprachen. Der englische „table“ ist eingentlich nicht mehr als deutscher „Tisch“.  
Entschuldigen Sie   bitte, wenn ich off Topic geraten bin.


----------



## Hutschi

Berufsbezeichnung+ Vornamen + Sie ist (bzw. war) im medizinischen Bereich üblich.

"Schwester Agnes, könnten Sie bitte mal das und das machen ..."


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Schwester Agnes, könnten Sie bitte mal das und das machen ..."


Richtig, das ist eine verbreitete Ausnahme. Allerdings empfinde ich dies weniger als medizinisch denn als kirchlich. Nonnen werden "Schwester Agnes" genannt und traditionell verwenden sie generell nur ihren Vornamen. Schwester ist hier so etwas wie ein Titel und keine schlichte Berufsbezeichnung. Vielleicht stammt die Anrede von Krankenschwestern aus dieser Zeit und hat sich einfach erhalten? Nur so ein Gedanke...

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Steve W said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie stellen sich die anderen deutschen Muttersprachler im Forum dazu: Sie + Vorname, klingt das seltsam?


 
Die gegenseitige Anrede von Sie + Vorname klingt für mich ganz komisch. Wenn man einander gegenseitig mit Vornamen anspricht, ist man auch per du

Die einseitige Anrede Sie + Vorname drückt meiner Ansicht nach immer ein soziales Gefälle aus.  

"Maria, würden Sie bitte auch das Vorzimmer putzen"
"Ja, Herr/Frau X, mache ich"

"Anton, bringen Sie mir doch noch ein Bier"
"Ja, sofort Herr/ Frau Y "


----------



## Hutschi

> Die *einseitige* Anrede Sie + Vorname drückt meiner Ansicht nach immer ein soziales Gefälle aus.


 
Das denke ich auch.


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> Die einseitige Anrede Sie + Vorname drückt meiner Ansicht nach immer ein soziales Gefälle aus.


Einverstanden.

Kajjo


----------

